# Chef Aberdeen Angus's Cock-a-Leekie soup



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 9, 2012)

Bore da, up your you english bxxxxxx, get that stitched jimmy.
Well now that I have got the pleasantries out of the way I would like to talk about medicinal soup. We all know about Jewish Penicillin, Cock-a-Leekie or Scottish Ex-Lax was invented due to the lack of fibre in the average male jock's diet, it works a treat so I would recommend wearing a kilt commando style for the next  24 hours.
Cock a Leekie Soup

Enjoy
Donald where's your troosers.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

ach, good on ya, ya regular bassa.

we all know willy works, but will he work, i asks ya.

the wee'un's been shagged and fagged, and is quite worn out.

hmm, maybe her madgesty needs to log on.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll have what he's having .


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

nice gams, but get yer own corner.

(that was said in the most proudest of american traditions. them brits think they can confuse us with slang, do they? us 'mericans have a language all our own. 

maybe not chake-es-perian, but we do fine, umm, i mean FTW! 

booyeah!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> nice gams,


Tiny Tim, gam has a very interesting meaning on Mersyside, explain it to him Gravy.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I'll have what he's having .


me too gravy,better make them doubles!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tiny Tim, gam has a very interesting meaning on Mersyside, explain it to him Gravy.


or maybe not gravlax.....naughty step remember!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

were you and bolas ever swimmers?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> were you and bolas ever swimmers?


still are,breath through our ears mate


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

damn.

bolas, you've taught him well. quick, this one is.

why do i sound like yoda?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> damn.
> 
> bolas, you've taught him well. quick, this one is.
> 
> why do i sound like yoda?


that's what big brothers are for yodalayheehoo....you little goat herd you


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

aww, don't sweat it.

i'm a youngest brother too.

my biological bro taught me hockey, and baseball, and having a quick and irish wit. great guy. an english teacher for 40 years.

'nuff said.

(i wonder how many students drew caricatures of him, with missing teeth, glasses, and stink lines radiating off him?)


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> aww, don't sweat it.
> 
> i'm a youngest brother too.
> 
> ...


guess that goes for every teacher i guess tom....i went to grammar school in wales.we didn't have to draw them that way.taking a photo was quicker & more life like!!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I would recommend wearing a kilt commando style for the next  24 hours.



Laddie, 
if ye be wearin' anythin' beneath the kilt, it becomes a skirt.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Laddie,
> if you be wearin' anythin' beneath the kilt, it becomes a skirt.


hoots mon tha noo laddie hoot...aye,and if ya are a gooin' commando ye ken the icy blasts o wind oop sauchiehall street.this has got it all,kilts,elvis,bush 
jnr...think you'll enjoy it hootDonald Wheres Your Troosers?- Andy Stewart! Funny Scottish Song! - YouTube


----------



## Hoot (Aug 9, 2012)

That was mighty good, Harry!!
I have admired Andy M. Stewart's music for a long time. 
He along with others, notably Phil and Johnny Cunningham, played for a time under the name "Silly Wizard."
They were very good together, and I was mightily saddened to hear of the passing of young Johnny in 2003.
D**n....I believe I will have a wee dram in young John's memory.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoot said:


> That was mighty good, Harry!!
> I have admired Andy M. Stewart's music for a long time.
> He along with others, notably Phil and Johnny Cunningham, played for a time under the name "Silly Wizard."
> They were very good together, and I was mightily saddened to hear of the passing of young Johnny in 2003.
> D**n....I believe I will have a wee dram in young John's memory.


it'd be rude not to hoot,sun's over the yard arm here....1pm so if you hang on for a minute i'll pour a wee dram of woodford(no scotch in i'm afraid)reserve & join thee in the toast!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 9, 2012)

Harry, 
I never cared too much for Scotch til my BIL showed me a nice touch...just the barest splash of water brings it to life. 
'Course it will never replace bourbon!

Cheers!!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 9, 2012)

Well shucks....Now I done went and got all nostalgic.
One of many favorites by Silly Wizard:
Donald Mcgillavry


Now back to the soup...gonna try this one soon!
Thanks!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Harry,
> I never cared too much for Scotch til my BIL showed me a nice touch...just the barest splash of water brings it to life.
> 'Course it will never replace bourbon!
> 
> Cheers!!


my fav "scotch" is infact welsh!!! penderyn single malt welsh whiskey aged in madeira barrels....if you like bourbon,you'll love it!
down the hatch!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Well shucks....Now I done went and got all nostalgic.
> One of many favorites by Silly Wizard
> Now back to the soup...gonna try this one soon!
> Thanks!


good stuff hoot!the gaelic/celtic races of britain..scots,n/irish(s/irish too but they aren't part of the uk),welsh all have very similar rhythms,drum beats etc
now go get your soup!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 9, 2012)

Some friends of mine and I have a little band...We tried to learn this song...We got fair with the music, with me plinkin' on the banjo for the fiddle part, but it just don't sound the same with a southern drawl...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tiny Tim, gam has a very interesting meaning on Mersyside, explain it to him Gravy.



Nay nay and thrice nay


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Some friends of mine and I have a little band...We tried to learn this song...We got fair with the music, with me plinkin' on the banjo for the fiddle part, but it just don't sound the same with a southern drawl...


i can see where you're coming from on that one hoot!!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Ever see this commercial?

Scottish Haka - YouTube


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Ever see this commercial?


i used to play rugby,tax....thank gawd we never played a scottish team...coulda got real messy in the scrums & you wouldn't know where to tackle 'em.............


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i used to play rugby,tax....thank gawd we never played a scottish team...coulda got real messy in the scrums & you wouldn't know where to tackle 'em.............


My ex is Scottish and played rugby, in shorts. He played hooker. Had the body of someone 6' tall, but had short legs, so he was only 5'7". The perfect build for a hooker.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> My ex is Scottish and played rugby, in shorts. He played hooker. Had the body of someone 6' tall, but had short legs, so he was only 5'7". The perfect build for a hooker.


i played hook too!! dangerous position centre pack.had me eyebrows split open numerous times when the two packs clashed at scrum down,can't protect yourself 'cos you've got your arms round your prop forwards necks to float on the ball.got me left shoulder ripped out of it's socket most saturdays too when the pack collapsed & rolled....got a load of screws & plastic in there now...loved every minute....fabulous game


----------

